# MKIV Jetta Original Equipment Brake Rotor & Pad Manufacturer?



## tock172 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello, 

I'm a BMW enthusiast, but I'm helping a friend do some basic maintenance on his Jetta. I'm curious who the original equipment manufacturer was for the pads and rotors on a 2.0 2003 Jetta. In other words, who made the pads and rotors that brand new Jettas rolled out of the factory with? 

Thanks!


----------



## blairl (Jun 10, 2009)

My 05 Golf 2.0 had ATE (pronounced ah-tay... it's german) pads as original equipment. I believe the rotors were ATE as well. 

The original rotors have a coating called "geomet" which slows down the rusting process considerably. 

You can find Geomet coating on Meyle Geomet rotors. I know Zimmerman rotors have a similar coating. Both are excellent OEM quality rotors. 

I used Mintex red box pads, which feel exactly like OEM. They do produce more brake dust and squeal slightly more than OEM. When you get them really hot, they fade in the same manner as the original brakes, but smoke considerably more. They're excellent pads but I'd probably go with ATE (OEM) next time


----------



## tock172 (Dec 21, 2010)

We ended up going with ATE pads and brembo (blank) rotors. Works great  

I am running ATE pads with Zimmermann rotors on my BMW and I couldn't be happier.


----------

